# Estimating Aluminum Soffit and Fascia



## DaNortWoods (Jul 11, 2008)

I haven't been in the business to long at all. I started into timber framing right out of school and I don't have that much experience estimating. So to get to my question....I am wondering, as professionals, what sort of "formula" do you use to estimate aluminum soffit and fascia when you are only given the house width, pitch, basic floor plan (dimensioned), and overhang? I am suppose to take-off in BF. This is for a prep class I am taking to be more prepared for a remodeling job. If I am not making myself clear or sound like a complete idiot....well I am in terms of estimating.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

BF, as in Board Feet? :blink:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you mean LF?


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

well its just a soffit, take the amount of feet that all adds up to when you do the math, just do the hypotenuse thing for the gables, then find out how many feet of f and j channel you need from that. Then divide that length you found by 16 inches then multiply it by the length of the overhang, divide that number by 12 feet, thats your panels. Thats your supplies, add ten percent to the amount of materials, then add 20 percent to the cost of the materials. Then figure how long it will take you to do it by the foot, then figure out how much you want an hour. I do 3 bucks a foot on a easy house. Add it all up there ya go.

Now you can mail me 20 bucks.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

BattleRidge said:


> well its just a soffit, take the amount of feet that all adds up to when you do the math, just do the hypotenuse thing for the gables, then find out how many feet of f and j channel you need from that. Then divide that length you found by 16 inches then multiply it by the length of the overhang, divide that number by 12 feet, thats your panels. Thats your supplies, add ten percent to the amount of materials, then add 20 percent to the cost of the materials. Then figure how long it will take you to do it by the foot, then figure out how much you want an hour. I do 3 bucks a foot on a easy house. Add it all up there ya go.
> 
> Now you can mail me 20 bucks.


haha, NICE! I like it! :clap::thumbup:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

If they are contacting a roofing company to do the soffit and fascia, you can get over $ 12.00 per foot, since most roofers will not bid it. A sub can do it fast and cheap, but so can a roofer after shown as few tricks.

Ed


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I have done my last few siding jobs time and material on the windows and soffit/fascia.

I don't want to give them a bid on the job and loose it to someone rushing though the work. After they see the first few windows done and how well everyhting turns out, they don't hagle about the bill.


----------



## DaNortWoods (Jul 11, 2008)

Battle Ridge......that friggin saved me. I pretty much knew how to do it but I wanted to make sure. Also its so much nicer easier to work out when you have someone explain it. We were just suppose to "figure" it out. Thanks again.


----------

